# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Αγχονομαι εύκολα

## Nightshark

Καλησπέρα στο φορουμ! 
αυτό που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας είναι ότι αγχονομαι πάρα πολύ εύκολα δηλαδή σήμερα μου είπε η μάνα μου να πιάσω δουλειά σε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ κ αγχοθηκα πάρα πολύ δεν ξέρω το γιατί και πως συμβαίνει αυτο.
γιατί να είμαι τόσο άχρηστος υπάρχει τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί με χάπια το άγχος? γιατί με το σκετο "δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι" δεν περνάει

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπέρα στο φορουμ! 
> αυτό που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας είναι ότι αγχονομαι πάρα πολύ εύκολα δηλαδή σήμερα μου είπε η μάνα μου να πιάσω δουλειά σε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ κ αγχοθηκα πάρα πολύ δεν ξέρω το γιατί και πως συμβαίνει αυτο.
> γιατί να είμαι τόσο άχρηστος υπάρχει τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί με χάπια το άγχος? γιατί με το σκετο "δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι" δεν περνάει


Θεωρείς πως αν στο πρότεινε πριν 3 μηνες αυτό θα σε αγχωνε το ίδιο? Μήπως η ιδέα μην κολλήσεις τον ιό σε αγχωσε και όχι η δουλειά σαν δουλειά?

----------


## Nightshark

> Θεωρείς πως αν στο πρότεινε πριν 3 μηνες αυτό θα σε αγχωνε το ίδιο? Μήπως η ιδέα μην κολλήσεις τον ιό σε αγχωσε και όχι η δουλειά σαν δουλειά?


καλημέρα φίλε όχι γενικά αγχώνομαι ητε μου το έλεγε πιο μετά ητε πιο πριν το ίδια πράγμα θα συμβεί σε εμένα να αγχωθο, τον ιο τον αγνοώ παντελώς

----------


## george1520

> καλημέρα φίλε όχι γενικά αγχώνομαι ητε μου το έλεγε πιο μετά ητε πιο πριν το ίδια πράγμα θα συμβεί σε εμένα να αγχωθο, τον ιο τον αγνοώ παντελώς


Δεν είναι καλό το γεγονός ότι αγνοείς τον ιό.. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να προσέχουμε χωρίς όμως να μας πιάνει η υστερία. 
Τι σε αγχώνει ακριβώς?

----------


## Nightshark

> Δεν είναι καλό το γεγονός ότι αγνοείς τον ιό.. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να προσέχουμε χωρίς όμως να μας πιάνει η υστερία. 
> Τι σε αγχώνει ακριβώς?


Τον αγνοώ με την έννοια ότι δεν με αγχώνει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση προσέχω περνω τα κατάλληλα μέτρα προστασίας χωρίς υστερία 

με αγχώνει το άγνωστο δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω αν το θα το κάνω σωστά πως θα με συμπεριφερθούνε είχα τραμαυτικη εμπειρία στην Γερμανία οπότε τώρα φοβάμαι τα πάντα

----------


## george1520

> Τον αγνοώ με την έννοια ότι δεν με αγχώνει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση προσέχω περνω τα κατάλληλα μέτρα προστασίας χωρίς υστερία 
> 
> με αγχώνει το άγνωστο δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω αν το θα το κάνω σωστά πως θα με συμπεριφερθούνε είχα τραμαυτικη εμπειρία στην Γερμανία οπότε τώρα φοβάμαι τα πάντα


Φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα είσαι τόσο καλός όσο "χρειάζεται" μια δουλειά; ότι θα κάνεις λάθη? Πες ακριβώς τι σκέφτεσαι

----------


## Nightshark

> Φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα είσαι τόσο καλός όσο "χρειάζεται" μια δουλειά; ότι θα κάνεις λάθη? Πες ακριβώς τι σκέφτεσαι


ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω ότι θα με φωνάξουν η δεν θα με βοηθήσει κάνεις ότι θα κάνω συνέχεια λάθη

----------


## george1520

> ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω ότι θα με φωνάξουν η δεν θα με βοηθήσει κάνεις ότι θα κάνω συνέχεια λάθη


Σε έχει μειώσει ποτέ κάποιος? Γενικά στην ζωη σου? Κάποια κριτική?

----------


## Nikolas73

> Καλησπέρα στο φορουμ! 
> αυτό που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας είναι ότι αγχονομαι πάρα πολύ εύκολα δηλαδή σήμερα μου είπε η μάνα μου να πιάσω δουλειά σε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ κ αγχοθηκα πάρα πολύ δεν ξέρω το γιατί και πως συμβαίνει αυτο.
> γιατί να είμαι τόσο άχρηστος υπάρχει τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί με χάπια το άγχος? γιατί με το σκετο "δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι" δεν περνάει


με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που έχει το πρόβλημα αλλά η μάνα σου. 
Μα είναι στα καλά της? Εν μέσω πανδημίας να σε στείλει για δουλειά σε σούπερ μάρκετ? 
Διάβαζα χθες οτι στην Ιταλία το 30% των υπαλλήλων της Auchan (κάτι σαν ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος) είναι είτε θετικοί είτε σε καραντίνα και η αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ ζητάει τον περιορισμό ωραρίου επειδή σύντομα δεν θα μπορούν να εξυπηρετούν.
Πολύ σωστά αγχώθηκες, δεν είναι καιρός για δουλειές σε σούπερ μάρκετ αλλά για εγκλεισμό στο σπίτι!

----------


## Nightshark

> με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που έχει το πρόβλημα αλλά η μάνα σου. 
> Μα είναι στα καλά της? Εν μέσω πανδημίας να σε στείλει για δουλειά σε σούπερ μάρκετ? 
> Διάβαζα χθες οτι στην Ιταλία το 30% των υπαλλήλων της Auchan (κάτι σαν ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος) είναι είτε θετικοί είτε σε καραντίνα και η αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ ζητάει τον περιορισμό ωραρίου επειδή σύντομα δεν θα μπορούν να εξυπηρετούν.
> Πολύ σωστά αγχώθηκες, δεν είναι καιρός για δουλειές σε σούπερ μάρκετ αλλά για εγκλεισμό στο σπίτι!


φίλε μου δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μην λέτε τα δικά σας χωρίς να ξέρερε. θα το ξανά πω ΔΕΝ έχω θέμα με τον κορονοιο ΔΕΝ είναι ο κορονοιος η αιτία που πυροδοτη το άγχος!

----------


## george1520

> Σε έχει μειώσει ποτέ κάποιος? Γενικά στην ζωη σου? Κάποια κριτική?


Απάντησε σε αυτό τότε

----------


## Nightshark

> Σε έχει μειώσει ποτέ κάποιος? Γενικά στην ζωη σου? Κάποια κριτική?


Ο εαυτός μου!

----------


## george1520

> Ο εαυτός μου!


Πέρα από αυτόν.

----------


## Nightshark

> Πέρα από αυτόν.


Μια φορά έγινε αυτό όταν δούλευα σε λάντζα στην Γερμανία ήταν βράδυ ήμουν φουλ στρεσαρισμένος κ έπρεπε να πλύνω κάτι μαχεροπιρουνα κ τα άφησα για το πρωί κ μετά πάω το πρωί να τα πλύνω κ έρχεται ο ψήστης κ μου λέει γιατί δεν τα έπλυνες κ θα έπρεπε να ήταν πλυμένα άλλη φορά μην ξανά συμβεί.. αλλά γενικά έχω φάει κ μείωση από τους δικούς μου πάρα πολύ ...δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω

----------


## george1520

> Μια φορά έγινε αυτό όταν δούλευα σε λάντζα στην Γερμανία ήταν βράδυ ήμουν φουλ στρεσαρισμένος κ έπρεπε να πλύνω κάτι μαχεροπιρουνα κ τα άφησα για το πρωί κ μετά πάω το πρωί να τα πλύνω κ έρχεται ο ψήστης κ μου λέει γιατί δεν τα έπλυνες κ θα έπρεπε να ήταν πλυμένα άλλη φορά μην ξανά συμβεί.. αλλά γενικά έχω φάει κ μείωση από τους δικούς μου πάρα πολύ ...δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω


Αν δεν θες να το συζητήσεις τότε γιατί άνοιξες θεμα στο φόρουμ?

----------


## Nightshark

> Αν δεν θες να το συζητήσεις τότε γιατί άνοιξες θεμα στο φόρουμ?


Συγνώμη αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ τέλος πάντων

----------


## george1520

> Συγνώμη αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ τέλος πάντων


Για να αλλάξεις κάτι στην ζωή σου θα πρέπει να σταθείς απέναντι του.. Όταν το βάζεις κάτω από το χαλί, δεν θα αλλάξει και θα συνεχίζει να σε επηρεάζει.
Καλημέρα

----------


## Vox

> αυτό που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας είναι ότι αγχονομαι πάρα πολύ εύκολα δηλαδή σήμερα μου είπε η μάνα μου να πιάσω δουλειά σε ένα σούπερ μάρκετ κ αγχοθηκα πάρα πολύ δεν ξέρω το γιατί και πως συμβαίνει αυτο.


Εσύ δεν έλεγες ότι ασχολείσαι με προγραμματισμό; Πάνω που ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς κάνεις.




> γιατί να είμαι τόσο άχρηστος υπάρχει τρόπος να αντιμετωπιστεί με χάπια το άγχος? γιατί με το σκετο "δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι" δεν περνάει


Έχεις ικανοποιητική διατροφή; Όχι ότι η σωστή διατροφή λύνει γενικά τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα, αλλά ορισμένοι που είναι φύσει αγχώδεις τα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα όταν τρέφονται σωστά και ο οργανισμός τους έχει επάρκεια σε ουσίες απαραίτητες για το νευρικό σύστημα. Έλλειμμα ορισμένων βιταμινών και χημικών στοιχείων μπορεί να μειώσει τις αντοχές σου στο στρες.




> Μια φορά έγινε αυτό όταν δούλευα σε λάντζα στην Γερμανία ήταν βράδυ ήμουν φουλ στρεσαρισμένος κ έπρεπε να πλύνω κάτι μαχεροπιρουνα κ τα άφησα για το πρωί κ μετά πάω το πρωί να τα πλύνω κ έρχεται ο ψήστης κ μου λέει γιατί δεν τα έπλυνες κ θα έπρεπε να ήταν πλυμένα άλλη φορά μην ξανά συμβεί..


Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι τραγικό. Αλλά κι εσύ, γιατί τα άφησες για το πρωί;




> αλλά γενικά έχω φάει κ μείωση από τους δικούς μου πάρα πολύ ...δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω


Έτσι πες για να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται. Χωρίς να αναφέρεις τίποτε θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι εκεί βρίσκεται η ρίζα του προβλήματος. Πώς θα βοηθηθείς σ' αυτό, δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## Nightshark

> Εσύ δεν έλεγες ότι ασχολείσαι με προγραμματισμό; Πάνω που ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς κάνεις.
> 
> 
> Έχεις ικανοποιητική διατροφή; Όχι ότι η σωστή διατροφή λύνει γενικά τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα, αλλά ορισμένοι που είναι φύσει αγχώδεις τα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα όταν τρέφονται σωστά και ο οργανισμός τους έχει επάρκεια σε ουσίες απαραίτητες για το νευρικό σύστημα. Έλλειμμα ορισμένων βιταμινών και χημικών στοιχείων μπορεί να μειώσει τις αντοχές σου στο στρες.
> 
> 
> Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι τραγικό. Αλλά κι εσύ, γιατί τα άφησες για το πρωί;
> 
> 
> Έτσι πες για να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται. Χωρίς να αναφέρεις τίποτε θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι εκεί βρίσκεται η ρίζα του προβλήματος. Πώς θα βοηθηθείς σ' αυτό, δεν έχω ιδέα.


Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με προγραμματισμό αλλά γενικά με ηλεκτρονικά ναι 

Ε σε γενικές γραμμές κ τρώω καλά κ γυμνάζομαι 

ήταν πάρα πολλά φίλε μου τα έβλεπα κ απελπιζωμουν

----------


## Vox

> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με προγραμματισμό αλλά γενικά με ηλεκτρονικά ναι


Δε σε ενδιαφέρει να μάθεις να προγραμματίζεις; Είναι συναρπαστική και εξαιρετικά δημιουργική δραστηριότητα. Χώρια που μπορεί να σου εξασφαλίσει ένα επαγγελματικό μέλλον.




> Ε σε γενικές γραμμές κ τρώω καλά κ γυμνάζομαι


Οπότε μάλλον είσαι καλυμμένος σ' αυτό το κομμάτι.




> ήταν πάρα πολλά φίλε μου τα έβλεπα κ απελπιζωμουν


Έχεις τη δυνατότητα να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό;

----------


## Delmember2052020

Συγγνωμη να ρωτησω κατι στον Γιωργο. Αντε και βρισκεις την αιτια ειναι η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και δεν ειχες γερες βασεις απο την οικογενεια οταν ησουν μικρος δεν ειχαν σε διδαξει να αγαπαμε πρωτα τον εαυτο μας και μετα τους αλλους κτλ. Και ξερεις καμια φορα κατηγορω την μαμα μου πολυ γι αυτο και της λεω έμοιασα εσενα. Αλλα τι να κανουν κι αυτοι αυτα ειχαν μαθει. Τι λυση προτεινεις Γιωργο?.

----------

